# Kopierschutz mit auf CD brennen



## Daemonic (25. Juni 2001)

Immer wenn ich eine CD für meinen Freund brenne, erzählt er das rum und kopiert die CD für jede menge Leute und schäffelt ordentlich Geld... das ist ******e 

Also hab ich mir gedacht, brenn ich doch einfach einen Kopierschutz mit auf CD. 

Kann mir dabei bitte einer helfen ???? Wie mache ich das ???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. Juni 2001)

naaaaaaaaaja *G* glaube zwar nicht das mit dem freund und so von wegen ausrede.. naja aber ok. also

ein programm könnte sein *BURN DRIVE*:
BurnDrive has many noticeable features. You can do the followings with BurnDrive!

• BurnDrive supports RAW DAO, RAW SAO+SUB, RAW SAO, SAO write mode, So you can make backup CDs of your copy-protected CDs! (Can copy Safedisc, Securom and Laserlock protections)
• Copy CD to CD Directly (You can also read and then write)

• Write from CD image files (Supports various CD image file formats: ccd, cue, iso, fcd, vcd, 
mp3, wav, and m3u)(! Copy protected information retrived only in CCD format)

• Read CD to CD image file (File format: CCD)

• Write mp3s onto Audio CD directly without converting to WAV format

• Erase RW Media

• Eject and load the tray with right click (Intelligent Eject/Load function)

• Show the Session-Track structure of CD and CD image files

• Read & Write CD Text information and show the album title and name of the songs

• BurnDrive offers more visual, simple and user-oriented interface to you. You can imagine where the data comes from and where to goes.

---
dllen kanst du es von
http://dl1.51soft.com:8080/soft/99/burndrive1006.zip
ich habe es selber noch nicht getestet und weiß nichts weiter darüber sorry.


----------



## Freaky (1. Juli 2001)

schliesse mich tt mal kurz an 
allso ich würds so machen:

dem kumpel das mal sagen das was er abzieht einem ziehmlich auf den sack geht. 

wenn er imma noch weita macht dann für jede cd einen unkostenbeitrag von 10.- nehmen






was nützt ein kopierschutz wenn er mit clonecd brennen kann ???
:smoke:   ;-] ;-)


UND ??? wer von euch hält sich daran ???keiner *lol*
oder habt ihr alle ne lizensierte ps version ???
trail gilt nicht !!! :% :%


----------



## Flame (23. Juli 2001)

*muhahaha*

ist das nicht strafbar? *dummfrag*
warum brennste dem auch den ******?
versuchts doch mal mit:

http://www.btb-online.de/

@sicherungskopie is ja ok und legal. *glaub ich mal*

/könnt mich imma noch zereiern


----------



## killerloop (24. Juli 2001)

Jepp eine Sicherungskopie darf jeder machen, man darfs halt dann net herborgen und so... und auch das Original besitzen...


----------



## SINAC (23. August 2001)

*S**ei* drauf!*

Wenn dich das so stört, dann sag denem Freund (ich nehm dir das áuch nich so richtig ab) das du das sh*t findest oder mach mit ihm n deal das ich euch die Kohle teilt.

Oder proll selber ordentlich rum das du die Sachen hast, verkauf sie an alle und brenn sie deinem Freund dann erst.

Das mit CloneCD meine ich auch, da bringt der Kopierschutz auch nix und außerdem wird es NIEMALS einen sicheren Kopierschutz geben, denn solange man ein Medium lesen kann (und wär nich verkaufsvördernt wenn das nicht geht  ) kann man es auch irgentwie kopieren.

Außerdem denk doch mal nach  -  wenn alle Anbieter es nich schaffen nen sicheren Kopierschutz hinzukriegen, wie kommst du drauf das du das hinkriegst? 

PEAZE


----------



## wo0zy (20. September 2001)

heißt ja nicht das sein kopierschutz hunderproßentig sicher sein muss, reicht ja wenn sein kumpel dran scheitert! (wie wärs wenn du ihm das zeug gar nicht erst brennst, dann biste die sorgen los!)


----------



## Daemonic (20. September 2001)

Also ich finde es ja super nett, dass immer noch welche auf mein Posting antworten, aber die situation hat sich geändert: Mein Kumpel macht einen Austausch und befindet sich für 1 Jahr in Venezuela


----------



## wo0zy (20. September 2001)

ahso, naja dann haste ja ein jar zeit nen sicheren kopierschutz zu basteln!!


----------

